# So help me out guys.....



## MK4WolfsburgJetta (Mar 17, 2008)

Im looking to watch my injection flow rate a little closer than ON/OFF with the infamous green LED lol. What gauges are people using. I found this IFG-30. Looks ok, but idk about how to install it and the description is not very... lets say descriptive haha. Theres also an Aquamist DDS3v9 Water Flow Monitoring System... but Im not really down for $300. I just want the flow read out. Not all the other boost safeguards and stuff like that... What gauges are out there???








Also on a side note.... when doing the install with the solenoid, is it best to have the solenoid just before the T-fitting that splits the two nozzles, or just after the pump?


_Modified by MK4WolfsburgJetta at 11:39 AM 8-29-2008_


----------



## MK4WolfsburgJetta (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## MK4WolfsburgJetta (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (MK4WolfsburgJetta)*

Scott maybe you could chime in on this.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: So help me out guys..... (MK4WolfsburgJetta)*

Sam, the IFG-30 is certainly going to be your least costly quality option. The source of the information comes from the failsafe's flow meter. So, you can't run it independently. I can see about getting you some proper instructions on Monday. As for the mounting location, it's generally best to put it closest to the nozzle before the tee.


----------



## MK4WolfsburgJetta (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks I might look into that a little more later. Just about out of cash... tuition is expensive lol


----------

